# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Comment sauvegarder un topic complet

## netah25

Bonjour, 

Le delestage est certe indispensable a la bonne forme du forum, mais il implique la disparition d'information qui peuvent etre utile a leur instigateur...

J'aimerais savoir s'il existe un moyen rapide et performant de "sauvegarder" un topic complet ?

merci par avance

Cordialement

----------


## cchatelain

Tu cliques sur le bouton imprimer (bouton phpbb en haut du topic)
Ca te met tout le topic sur une page.
Tu enregistres la page (menu du browser) fichier - enregistrer sous, option page web html seulement pour ne pas enregistrer les images, mais les appeler depuis le web.

Tu as ton topic en local

----------


## netah25

Merci c'est exactement ce que je pensais possible, mais que je ne voyais pas comment faire ....


allez tag et bonne journne !

cordialement

----------

